

JPEG-XR conversion with auto browser detection, optimize images for IE users - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/jpeg_xr_conversion_with_auto_browser_detection_optimize_images_for_ie_users

======
nadavs
JPEG-XR is a modern JPEG alternative from Microsoft. Learn how to
automatically deliver JPEG-XR images to your IE viewers with Cloudinary,
improve your website's load time and reduce your bandwidth by 30% on average
without sacrificing image quality. Sample code included for PHP, Node.js, Ruby
on Rails, jQuery and other frameworks.

